# Proposed tour of Italy



## DJMotorhomer

Hi All

We have been thinking of touring Italy but we are continually informed that Italy is the most unsafe country in Europe to tour !!!

Is this true as the answers I receive on here will determine whether we go or not.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## bulawayolass

We have an italian intern l can ask general questions but not m/h ones as he doesnt have one and not 100% perfect english. Will let you know what he says ad whatever folks from here know from their side of things may help.
Caro


----------



## Addie

I wouldn't say Italy is 'unsafe' ?! Sure, the drivers are a bit mad - but nothing a bit of defensive driving won't address.

These guys have been in Italy for 98 days:
http://ourtour.co.uk/home/category/countries/italy/


----------



## jedi

Hi,

Spent a couple of months touring Italy a couple of years back. Not sure in what way it is deemed to be 'unsafe' but if this refers to the driving, I did not see any difference from the standard of driving in much of England.

Much to see and do. We went Lake Maggiore, Lake Garda, Venice, Lake Trasimeno (our favourite site here), Montepulciano, Sienna, Florence, Pisa and then up into the Appenines for a rest  

Go for it,

Jed


----------



## selstrom

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have been thinking of touring Italy but we are continually informed that Italy is the most unsafe country in Europe to tour !!!
> 
> DJM


Are the people informing you speaking from personal experience or secondhand rumor?

We have visited Italy several times and not experienced any problems.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

We haven't motorhomed in Italy but have had many driving holidays there over the years. In general I found that the standard of driving was much the same as the rest Europe. The cities are fairly manic but one would expect that anywhere, Milan and Rome are particularly mad.
When we tour we apply the usual common sense rules, pickpockets and scammers do operate in some of the bigger cities but that would be the same for anywhere. Keep valuables safe (we have a light weight travel safe that can be anchored to something solid in either the vehicle or hotel room), don't leave things on display in your vehicle and all the usual self preservation practices.
Italy has so many fantastic places to visit and the Italians we have met have all been very friendly and helpful. IMO Italy is no worse than any other country we have visited and we are returning in May for a two week tour we have planned.


----------



## blade1889

Hi DJM

Mainland Italy is beautiful but the roads & drivers leave a lot to be desired.

Chance your arm & go south to Sicili. 
The people there are wonderful, friendly & will tell you they are not Italian, they are Sicilian !

The island is picturesque, lots to see & a terrific coastline plus great food.
Brilliant for motorhomes whether wilding or on sites.

Brian


----------



## pneumatician

Bin there several times both on Motorbikes and in the Camper.
Driving isn't as laid back as France but much like here and Holland.

I think many of the male drivers are posers content to tootle along with the flow unless they have an audience ie in towns and making plenty of noise going through the many tunnels.

We have met two couples who have been robbed one by lake Garda and couple no two in Florence, this latter had actually been done twice the first time on an Autostrada Service.

Fantastic country, food and history.

On the whole its just like home :-(


----------



## barryd

Only been to northern Italy (lots)

It's perfectly safe. Both roads and security.

In fact I would say the uk has the most aggressive drivers in Europe and your certainly more at risk of being robbed or assaulted in the uk than just about anywhere in Europe.

Some superb sostas in Italy as well.


----------



## peejay

Certainly no more unsafe than most other Euro countries, just take the usual security precautions that you would anywhere else.

We had one attempted break in while the m/h was unnattended in Sardinia back in 2007 but that could have happened anywhere in our opinion and hasn't stopped us revisiting Italy several times since.

Pete


----------



## hmh

*proposed tour of Italy*

We think Spain currently the most unsafe, in a car, or in a mh, the horror stories are legion.

Parts of France are very dodgy, other parts are fine, Germany ditto, and I wouldn't park a mh in most parts of the UK except on a campsite.

So no, take the usual precautions, park up on campsites or campervan sostas, and we never overnight on motorway services in France, Italy or anywhere (well, we did once in northern greece . . .)

Precautions taken, enjoy the scenery, food, culture, ambiance, and have a great trip !

Helen


----------



## HurricaneSmith

We toured around Italy this year, to Santa Maria di Leuca and Paestum, and found the people everywhere to be welcoming and hospitable

The only efficient way to travel long distances is via tolled motorway. Other roads can be in poor condition, and rather than spend money and repair them, the Italians put up temporary lower speed limits. Towns can be slow to navigate and the local people's idea of sensible parking is poor.

The quality of sosta camp sites vary hugely, and are not always cheap. However, there is no substitute for going to sleep with the sound of the wine dark sea behind you.

If you are over 65 (and can prove it) most historical sites are completely free. 

Having said that, the countryside is magnificent, and you may always regret it if you don't go and experience it all for yourself.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Well now with all these positives it looks like we will go an see Pompei and Sicily.

Which is the cheapest ferry route over to Sicily as the websites I have seen are EXPENSIVE !!!!

Cheers

DJM


----------



## BritStops

If you're at all worried about using the soste you might want to take a look at Fattore Amico, which offers a book of several hundred farms, vineyards and other rural concerns where you can stay overnight for free, all over Italy.

The idea is meant to be mutually beneficial, in that you get a free stopover and they get some extra custom because their fantastic, fresh local produce tempts you to spend some of the money you've saved by not staying at a camp site for the night!

You can also buy it from Vicarious books, I believe.

Steve


----------



## suedew

So glad you have decided to go, we had a wonderful time was going to say last year, but it was the year before that. 
Only went as far south as Rome, but have been to sicilly (package a few years ago) wonderful place and we will go back one day.
Found driving fine, the other drivers might toot at you if you are in the wrong lane, but they will stop and let you in, rarely have that in the UK.
Going to Garda this year 4th time, but not in the van.

Sue


----------



## hmh

*proposed tour of Italy*

I posted a long list of GPS co-ordinates under the title of

'GPS Aree di Sosta in Sicily"

on the "Ferries to Sicily' thread, in October 2011.

I think because I gave it a different title, it has got a bit lost ?

Sorry it was rather hamfisted of me, but is potentially a useful post !

When are you thinking of going there ? . It would be quite a different place in summer, more campsites open, but a lot of the free overnight spots we used in Jan 2011would not be available after May.

Helen


----------



## bulawayolass

:lol: Spoke to Antonio he is from the north the following is his take,...:

South Italy (south of Roma) ohhh dangerous (driving) they take no notice of the rules the police are laid back dont drive in napolia ooohhh (suck in breaths) and some other south cities they are to insana to be insaina (finger whirled round ear) total nutsa 

North Italy (North of Roma) 
Safe police very strict if they stop you they will check everything over fully, no sense of humour and dont allow a problem (with the car) or police will find it and do you. Much better than south for driving lot better for driving and well..everything is just better. 

I asked about Roma as it seemed to be his north south line.. got Italian shrug and face wince hand tipped back and forwards..if youa drive there ffffff (sucked in breath) .......

:lol: so take your pick but for safety in camping he didn't seem to think a problem and said it is a lovely country. He recommends the cheese and fresh cream.. and over xmas ate 3kg of various cheese in a week and lots of it with fresh home made cream


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

We have cycled thought north and central Italy and found it better driving for cyclists than the UK- mind anywhere the drivers are more considerate to cyclists than the UK.

DJmotor
We are going to Sicily in May and had the decision to make, drive down to Sicily or get ferry from Genoa.

We decided we could have a more restful time if we took the ferry, even longer on the island as well.

I costed it out and there was not much in it between ferry and the diesel, tolls and campsite costs when driving.

Cost me £372 return, though people have said if you go and take the ferry from( i think Livorno) south of Piza then sleep in the van it may be cheaper.

HMH has given me great advice, if you look on my post driving to Sicily in Italian touring MHM has a link to her other posts
When are you thinking of going?


----------



## aldra

We spent Sept oct last year in Italy, didn't get as far Pompei

Loved Umbria , visit Assisi if you are passing and Pisa

Venice and Rome,lovely country lovely people 

Will definately go again

The toll rds are much cheaper than France and advisable if travelling long distances

have a great time

Aldra


----------



## StephandJohn

Have spent a total of about 6 months motorhoming in Italy.
Never felt unsafe as long as you follow sensible security.
Naples is the one place we were warned off so often that we wouldn't drive there.
There's a couple of good campsites just outside the gates of Pompeii 
The campsites in Sorrento are down very twisty, steep scary roads so its better to leave the van in Pompeii on a campsite and go by train - only takes about 20 minutes.
You can get a boat along the Amalfi coast - motorhoms aren't allowed along the coast road. You can see why if you get the bus!
You can also get a train the other way to Vila Oplonti - an amazing roman villa that was totally buried during the volcano eruption but has since been excavated. Because it was completely covered it is very intact - beautiful murals and mosaics. Not at all a ruin.


----------



## eddied

Pleased to see Italy is getting a thumbs up from most MHF members who have been there. Maybe the OP's advisors have been watching Montalbano? or too much Sopranos or whatever they're called?Or maybe reading about our scary politics and crime ridden inner cities?
Naples compared to New York is heaven, believe me.
Do come, take no notice of the doom mongers, and you will have a wonderul time. Just take the normal common sense precautions you would take anywhere; especially in Liverpool, Glasgow, or Moss Side.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Hopefully we will be there approx march/april.

Already done Rome, Florence, Pisa and Venice on other holidays ( non motorhome).

DJM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Driven as far down as Pisa, roads a bit rough watch out for the working girls on motorway exits.
Never a problem once you understand how they drive. Indicate and pull out works better than indicate and wait for a flash of the lights.
Dave p


----------



## H1-GBV

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Indicate and pull out works better than indicate and wait for a flash of the lights.
> Dave p


I was under the impression that a flash of the lights indicated "keep out of my road" (I certainly got folk braking/gesticulating when I was trying to be "kind"  ).

I noticed that on narrow roads, pulling towards the edge of the road encouraged on-coming Italians to move towards the middle: I would advise "holding your ground" if your nerves can stand it.

Enjoy - Gordon

PS Beware the Amalfi coast: beautiful but banned to MHs, I believe. Sanity suggests public transport, even if MHs were welcome :lol: .


----------



## OurTour

We've worked our way down Italy after touring across the top of it last year. We're now in Sicily waiting for a ferry over to Tunisia.

To sum up our Italian adventures in a few points:

Feels edgier the further south you get, but the only safety problem we had was when I was pickpocketed on the subway in Rome (and then they only got the fake wallet I keep in the top of my back pack for such an occasion!)

Roads are bumpy and towns narrow - after getting stuck a few times our new rule is to only follow satnav if there is a road sign agreeing with her (so we stay on the bigger roads). If you do get stuck don't worry, just join in beeping your horn until someone or something shifts - usually a badly parked (aka abandoned car!)

Horns are honked for everything; hello, get out of my way, I'm coming through, thank you, I've got fish to sell, I'm approaching a corner, move your stupidly parked car and many more. Most towns have a no horn sign at the start of them, but like most rules around here they're ignored.

Loads of free camping places in the south, plenty of good sostas (aires) in the north - some with free electricity!

Loads to see and do and very tasty food! Amalfi coast is a no no to motorhomes between 6am and midnight, so unless you want to drive it in the dark you'll need to take the bus - but that's an experience in itself!

Adam put a link to our site earlier in the tread, on our daily posts are gps co-ordinates of where we've stopped. We're loving it here, but Tunisia is calling - but we'll be back later in the year on our way over to Greece.

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## scouter

Hi,

We love Italy, we've spent quite a few holidays in the Dolomites and around the lakes and then tried a bit further south in Umbria and Tuscany for 3 week hols. 

We've also done Rome, Florence and Venice on long w/e fly breaks in the winter, no queues for museums etc.

Last Sept/Oct, freed from work and constrained only by the need to be home for our grandaughter's birthday, we wandered around the coast from Pisa down to Rome (Ostia Antica) Tivoli, Cassino, Pompei, Herculaneum, Sorrento ( coast and Capri) Paestum, Matera, Lecce, Alberobello, Vieste, Sulmona, L'Aquila, Spoleto, Perugia, San Marino, and back to our friends about 30km from Venice.

We saw more bad or impatient driving between Folkestone and London. We did pass through some dodgy looking places, but we passed through and found somewhere we felt ok in as we do everywhere we travel. We travelled out of season and everybody seemed happy to see us, campsites, shops, museums, ruins, we had a great time.

Roads can be poor, traffic can be heavy, they can also be very very quiet!

Prices for the longer ferries to Sicily seem to vary alot, in and out of season. We're looking to go in Sept Oct, which may mean road goings outh and ferry coming back but timetables and prices for the possible routes with deck camping don't seem to be available yet

cheers alan


----------



## JamesBond

*Found it perfectly safe*

Hi, i spent a few months travelling around Italy last year. I went around the lakes, a week in MIlan (there is an aires there), down to Parma, Bologne, Florence, Sienna, then down the coast to Rome, then across the country to San Giovanni Rotundo and did not have one slight bit of trouble. Later in the year, i went to Spain and someone tried to break in on my first night. I would choose Italy all day long.


----------



## merctoby

*great posts here / great need some!!!!!!!*

hi !  all , refreshing great posts here , 
can i ask , we are coming from the west wales uk, and travelling to italy , where abouts , not known got any :idea: , would help us out a bit , we travelled down france( germany long way down the rhine ) belgium, luxembourg switzerland, not all in this order lol!! then italy, and back to calais again. we would like to to travel holland berlin auchsvitz is it , then down to bavaria, then on to straight through swiss, then into italy , but mileage and cost any body got any ideas on how much it has costed you to travel to italy via uk, by road , we have a small dog we never leave behind , he come,s every where with us yorkshire terrier , 4 year old now , can it be done cheaper to travel uk to italy and how much would ferry costs be ! money is an issue to us all now with the motorhome , our hotel i call ours , mileage down would be worth a mention as if their is a ferry that goes down , and we travel by road back to uk , lots of miles to do what do you think , please , i here in this area deck campsites what are they , sounds very interesting to us and the dog we do not like locked away downward and us up top with the worries , we stopped worrying about the kids now they are all grown up and worry about the grandchildren when they are around us , and when we get the chance to travel away we worry about our biggest worry to date , teddy the yorkie . we like him right where we can see him , yes you got it , we are softies , lol!!
we have enjoyed reading the posts and replies in here , it,s great , you can read all these magazines all day long with pictures of beauty , but you do not get a feel for any of it , just an image . here you get a lot of input to the rowdy to the villain , the culture , the beauty , a real sense of being over their , cannot wait , can almost feel it , the way its talked about in here by many , it s like knowing what s going on in your own town by the locals like gossip . bad word i know , 
the cops in the south are useless but in the north they will get you , lol!! just what the people would say here sort of thing ,, it took me 5-6 years to get my wife to tour europe because of all the issues with crime toward the caravaner or motorhomer , well last year i actually got her over to europe travel lots of place,s coming back she hated the ferries coming in and out all the time because she new that in a day or two our ferry would arrive , she did not want to come back , and we were gone for six weeks , doing it again soon . july and second week in august we are are to come back :?

thank and bye for now hope you can give a little more ,


----------

